

ASK HN: should I buy AliBaba Stocks? - camillomiller

I&#x27;ll say in advance: I know this is not a financial board.
That&#x27;s actually why I&#x27;m posting this question here. I&#x27;d like to hear the opinion of very prepared tech people about the tech-IPO of the year. 
Otherwise I could go read MarketWatch :)<p>What would you do? What kind of IPO do you think it will be? Is it over-hyped?<p>Thanks in advance for any answer.
======
lutusp
Why are you even considering this investment? It comes down to a basic
question -- what kind of player are you:

* A gambler, interested in risk and excitement.

* An investor, interested in reliably making money.

If you're a gambler, then investing in IPOs is certainly a way to add
excitement to your life. If you're an investor, if you just want to maximize
your chance to make money, then invest in one or more index funds, and don't
churn your portfolio.

More detail here:
[http://arachnoid.com/equities_myths](http://arachnoid.com/equities_myths)

